# Tell me yer Computer Specs



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

You seem to be the right crowd to ask. Watcha got under the hood? Laptop? Desktop? PC? Mac? Linux? Dual-core? Quad-core? Hexa-core? Octo-core? Deca-core? Dodeca-core? Tetrakaideca-core? Does it have fancy lights? Does it make you breakfast? Is it a suitable substitute for real love?

Here are my super-amazing compooter specks:
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (2.4ghz single-core)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GT 430
RAM: 1.5gb DDR
HDD: 160gb (with about 15 free)
OS: Windows XP

I can play most games that've come out up til about 07 with a decent frame rate. That damn single-core is holding me back and I have exactly zero dollars to upgrade it with. I've been planning on switching to Linux for a while now but I never seem to get around to it. It does not have fancy lights.

Well, I showed you mine. You show me yours.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

core i3 processor with 4GB RAM and this thing runs low on memory during routine use. l don't even play games and am a nazi about programs.

Asus. Also 160 GB HDD l think. Windows 7.


----------



## Unproductive (Jan 14, 2013)

Windows 7 i5 4gb laptop. I want to try Linux in the summer- what does everyone else think about Linux?


----------



## jappie (Dec 6, 2012)

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz
Ram: 2x SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns) 4GiB
VGA: I realy am not sure... I have 2 video cards 1 slow integrated & 1 fast externel. However to run on the faster (& more energy expensive) I need to run third party software. VGA is realy quite low compared to the other specs because at the time i did not deemed it useful. I was wrong.
Storage: SSD 80 gieg 
OS: Ubuntu, on the linux KERNEL. You can't try linux stand alone, you have to code some shit around. You can try distros like debian, red-hat or ubuntu (see big fancy image GNU/Linux Distribution Timeline).

If you want to try a linux distro, don't get your expectations up around gaming. It is quite a bit of work to get anything running however it is possible. I ran civ4 with mods quite stable. Saving was bit of a problem. civ4 did not like my ext4 disk. It was probably a permision problem.
Now i think about it, if your running on a hdd the ext4 file system is way better then the ntfs windows crap. It does not need defragmentation!

I ranted enough, bye.


----------



## Elrohir (Mar 9, 2013)

CPU: AMD Phenom II x6(hexa core) with 3.9GHz
Ram: 6GB of 1600MHz ram(2gb died on me)
Graphics: Radeon HD 5800 (needs replacement soon >_>)
Storage: Main Drive -> Samsung SSD 840 Pro 240gb
Secondary -> WD VelociRaptor 600gb
External -> 2x 1tb (Maxtor and LaCie Drive)
OS: Running Windows 8 on Dual Monitors 


I also tried linux several times, always switched back to Windows. Its really amazing for developing with c++, but for everyday stuff its just anoying. Especially if you want to throw in a game here and there.


----------



## PinkTreeLeaf (May 26, 2013)

Refurbished I3 dell laptop. I don't really care about high end gaming. I just wanted something I can write with, play some games and do the occasional crappy video editing.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Lenovo laptop
core i5
windows 7

Thats all i know.


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

AMD phenom II x4 955 3.2Ghz
8gb ram DDR3
1tb hdd
MSI twinfrozr II HD6950 2gb ddr5
Windows 7

it will handle most vidya games pretty well, I'll probably still end up building myself a new one by the end of the year


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in the middle of upgrading mine again 
I want to get the Samsung 840 Pro SSD, not sure which size yet depends on how much money I have at the time, because that'll determine the model I get.

So far though:
Processor: 2.4Ghz intel core i5
Memory: 16gb DDR3
HDD: 320gb tonnes free
OS: Mac OS X Lion I believe (will be upgrading to Mountain Lion eventually)

I play a few games but I have a virtual machine on here too so I play most of them on Windows 7 (8gb ram) but I have GTA and Bejeweled and a few others running on my mac.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

HP Pavilon DV7
Core i7 laptop
6GB RAM
650GB Hard Drive
1GB dedicated video ram
Blu Ray drive
17" widescreen

Dual boot Windows 7 and Linux Mint 15

This thing is getting old, but it's aged gracefully (or maybe the timing was just right). Best choice of laptops I've ever made I think. Only gripe I have is that it tends to run hot (very hot), especially when playing a graphicaly intensive game.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hoff said:


> That damn single-core is holding me back and I have exactly zero dollars to upgrade it with.


No, it's your everything. At this point, not only is your processor inadequate, but your memory is gone in no time flat, and your hard drive read/write time is probably awful due to the amount of space being taken up. Your graphics card is actually fine for anything other than playing games released in the past 5 years.

I have a 2.3 GHz Ivy Bridge i7 quad core, 8 GB DDR3 memory, and Nvidia GT650M and 256GB SSD (yes, SSDs are totally worth it).


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

true dat

In order to get a decent processor I'll need a new motherboard, which means new RAM, so most of these problems will be solved in my next upgrade, whenever that may be, and I've always wanted to try a SSD.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

CPU: i5-3750
Mobo: GB Z77-HD3
RAM: 2x8GB 1600 Kingston HyperX
Video: Sapphire HD7790
Tablet input: Wacom Cintiq 12wx
kb/mouse: Razer Black Widow + Roccat Lua

Currently goofing around with Windows 8.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> (yes, SSDs are totally worth it).


Amen. One of the best decisions I made in building my system.

I guess to stay on topic..

AMD Phenom II X4 (quad core, 3.2 GHz)
ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo
GeForce GTX 570
8 GB DDR3 RAM
Two internal hard drives: WD 750 GB HD, and a Crucial 128 GB SSD
and I put in a Cooler Master heatsink as an upgrade.

And other stuff. System works well. Screen gives me 120 hz refresh, too, so my eyes are happy.


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

Ivy Bridge 3570k @4.2GHz
Samsung 2x8GB DDR3 1600
ATI HD 4870
Samsung 830 256GB
Seagate 320GB 7200RPM
2x External Western Digital 1TB

3 monitors. Muah.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

Your stuff is not allowed to be this much better than mine. Stop having such good stuff. I want your stuff. Give me your stuff.


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

i7 3630 2.4GHz, but is always overclocked at like 3.3
12Gb Ram DDR 3 1600Mhz
3Gb 670M GTX
Windows 8

Huge gamer, so it is nice, even as a laptop
@JungleDisco Those are some sweet specs, you should have stayed in comp sci


----------



## Tohie (Dec 12, 2012)

Lenovo LaptopCPU: I7, Quad core,Memory: 8GB DDR3,Storage: 1TB,Standard intel integrated graphics card,OS: openSUSE 12.3/windows 8


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

*Processor* 2.4 GHz Intel Core i5
*Memory* 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3
*Graphics* Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB
*Software* Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5 (11G63)

wooo


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Takadox said:


> i7 3630 2.4GHz, but is always overclocked at like 3.3
> 12Gb Ram DDR 3 1600Mhz
> 3Gb 670M GTX
> Windows 8
> ...


What is "overclocking" my dear Takki?


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> What is "overclocking" my dear Takki?


Well a computer can clock past it's set clock speed and that is called overclocking, but by doing so the heat of the CPU increases(Stupid laws of thermodynamics). This can be a bad thing when all of the components are also heated from use, and occasionally you could fry something, but most likely the computer will shutdown before then, but luckily my computer has a nice fan so it doesn't do that.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Takadox said:


> Well a computer can clock past it's set clock speed and that is called overclocking, but by doing so the heat of the CPU increases(Stupid laws of thermodynamics). This can be a bad thing when all of the components are also heated from use, and occasionally you could fry something, but most likely the computer will shutdown before then, but luckily my computer has a nice fan so it doesn't do that.


On my mac, it usually heats up A LOT and things start slowing down, I doubt it's the RAM, does this mean I might need a new videocard? When I view image heavy webpages and even load up many perc tabs my computer goes stupidly slow... same for loading multiple youtube videos at once as well...

What's going on do you think?


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> On my mac, it usually heats up A LOT and things start slowing down, I doubt it's the RAM, does this mean I might need a new videocard? When I view image heavy webpages and even load up many perc tabs my computer goes stupidly slow... same for loading multiple youtube videos at once as well...
> 
> What's going on do you think?


well it could be your card, depending on what it is, but it sounds more like something is up with the disk speed. Either it was never fast enough, or its been slowed down. Try cleaning the system, I doubt a virus, it would be more annoying, or you might need to defrag.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Takadox said:


> well it could be your card, depending on what it is, but it sounds more like something is up with the disk speed. Either it was never fast enough, or its been slowed down. Try cleaning the system, I doubt a virus, it would be more annoying, or you might need to defrag.


it could be a defrag you know, but i've been told defragging a mac is usually pointless. what say you?


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> it could be a defrag you know, but i've been told defragging a mac is usually pointless. what say you?


unfortunately Macs are not my thing, so I wouldn't know. Not sure if Macs have a resource tab, like task manager on windows. If it does try looking at the values when things go slow. It should show where the bottleneck is. Then you can ask or look up from there.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Takadox said:


> unfortunately Macs are not my thing, so I wouldn't know. Not sure if Macs have a resource tab, like task manager on windows. If it does try looking at the values when things go slow. It should show where the bottleneck is. Then you can ask or look up from there.


I had a bad sector, I've repaired it using Apple's Disk Utility Manager or something like that, and things seem a lot better. Thanks 

Definitely not as hot as it would be before.


----------

